

Killer asteroids: It's a question of when, not if - lisper
http://blog.rongarret.info/2013/02/its-question-of-when-not-if.html

======
chakalakasp
I think the facts are off a bit. This meteor weighed in the neighborhood of
7000 metric tons, not 10 tons. The energy released was not equivalent to
Tunguska; Tunguska was not "a little higher", it was 50 times greater.

~~~
lisper
The Independent reported the mass as 10 tons. Do you have a source for the
7000 ton number? (Are you sure it wasn't 7000 kilograms? That's about ten
tons.)

~~~
chakalakasp
[http://www.nature.com/news/russian-meteor-largest-in-a-
centu...](http://www.nature.com/news/russian-meteor-largest-in-a-
century-1.12438)

~~~
lisper
You're right, it was 7-10 thousand tons. I fixed it.

------
genwin
If you care about the future of civilization, it might be best to avoid
supporting the borrowing of even more $trillions for a tiny chance at
preventing a killer asteroid that likely won't happen before the next ice age
destroys most of the world's major cities (unless global warming prevents it,
I suppose).

~~~
lisper
B612 is relying entirely on private funds.

~~~
genwin
As long as it's not tax deductible, I'm fine with that.

